# Burton Imprint 3 DIY heat molding: correct temp?



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

You can do it on your own. You need to heat the EVA until it expands and gets kinda puffy. As long as you don't overheat the foam or kink it up terribly badly, you can heat it again and remold it. I'm not sure what Burton recommends for temperature, but Intuition recommends a 119c limit. Here's a tutorial for shops molding Intuition liners.

I've used the rice sock method and my convection oven with decent results. I got more shaping with the convection oven, but it's a scarier method for sure. I think the rice sock is pretty safe. The hardest part about using my oven was getting the liners into the boots smoothly and quickly, centered without folds or creases. Liners get floppy when they're hot enough. I put them in plastic bags to help them slide into the shells easier. If it's your first time molding, the rice sock method is easier and ensures the liner is centered without creases.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

WigMar said:


> You can do it on your own. You need to heat the EVA until it expands and gets kinda puffy. As long as you don't overheat the foam or kink it up terribly badly, you can heat it again and remold it. I'm not sure what Burton recommends for temperature, but Intuition recommends a 119c limit. Here's a tutorial for shops molding Intuition liners.
> 
> I've used the rice sock method and my convection oven with decent results. I got more shaping with the convection oven, but it's a scarier method for sure. I think the rice sock is pretty safe. The hardest part about using my oven was getting the liners into the boots smoothly and quickly, centered without folds or creases. Liners get floppy when they're hot enough. I put them in plastic bags to help them slide into the shells easier. If it's your first time molding, the rice sock method is easier and ensures the liner is centered without creases.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Alright, givin' it a go this morning...


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Well I did it. I think it helped quite a bit. Seems like most of the pressure points I had are gone which is great. Not a lot of difference with the toe contact but I'm fine with that.
I redid the left boot a second time after I realized that adding a minute to the cooking time ended-up much better.
My major gripe was/i with the heelcup/support/jbar-esque 3d part of the liner on my left foot. The whole thing caused pain around my left outside malleolus. It didn't change much if anything for that. I did experience the same thing to a much lesser degree with the 11s but it went away after a few days of riding. I'm hoping the same will happen with these. I have a whole summer to wear them around the house when I get a chance.

Glad I did it though. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm glad it worked out for you!



Surgeon said:


> Not a lot of difference with the toe contact but I'm fine with that.


Adding a small heel lift can help reduce the toe contact if it's too much. I build up heel wedges out of adhesive eva foam under the insole, adding more until I have acceptable big toe pressure. My left foot is longer, and really benefits from a little wedging action.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you!
> 
> 
> Adding a small heel lift can help reduce the toe contact if it's too much. I build up heel wedges out of adhesive eva foam under the insole, adding more until I have acceptable big toe pressure. My left foot is longer, and really benefits from a little wedging action.


Thx for the tip!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

LucasSpringer78qFS said:


> There is no chance to have some extra services from a small town shop, there are some exceptions but it is very rare.


No kiddin’..


----------



## Siousca1 (12 mo ago)

I realize this is an older thread…but was curious how the Imperials ended up working for you with the heel pain? I just bought a pair and the inside of my left heel really gets dug into by the heel cup padding, especially when hiking/split boarding. I got a pretty bad blister after a short 1200ft tour. The guys at my local shop fitted me for medium arch insoles instead of heat molding the liners but after one resort run today, I had to go back to the car and put on my old boots…so the insoles didn’t help. Curious if you think heat molding would help mellow out the heel padding a bit? My foot does feel locked in, I don’t feel a lot of heel lift…it’s just a lot of pressure. My right foot feels great and I definitely really like the response from the boots while riding compared to my old pair. If I can get this left heel sorted out they’ll be perfect.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Siousca1 said:


> I realize this is an older thread…but was curious how the Imperials ended up working for you with the heel pain? I just bought a pair and the inside of my left heel really gets dug into by the heel cup padding, especially when hiking/split boarding. I got a pretty bad blister after a short 1200ft tour. The guys at my local shop fitted me for medium arch insoles instead of heat molding the liners but after one resort run today, I had to go back to the car and put on my old boots…so the insoles didn’t help. Curious if you think heat molding would help mellow out the heel padding a bit? My foot does feel locked in, I don’t feel a lot of heel lift…it’s just a lot of pressure. My right foot feels great and I definitely really like the response from the boots while riding compared to my old pair. If I can get this left heel sorted out they’ll be perfect.


Well, for me after heatmolding and good insoles (Sole, medium arch) the boots were very close to where I wanted them. I ended-up using a hair dryer to do some "spot" or localized softening of a specific area. After a few days riding in them they were perfect. I have about 35 days in them and they're great. If anything I feel I'm getting a bit more heel lift than initially but nothing preventing me from being comfortable or getting the response I need for carving, big airs and rails.

My advice (for what it's worth) is:
1- if it's a specific area that's causing you trouble, try targeting it with a hair-dryer for about (key word: about) 1min and then putting them on and tying them up. That helped a LOT with the last bit for me.
2- Give them a bit more time to break in. They definitely did for me. Comfort-wise: about 4-5 days total. Flex-wise (as in: I feel like they got softer) about 15 days.

Hope this helps


----------

